
The legend of the Legion - Thevet
https://aeon.co/essays/why-young-men-queue-up-to-die-in-the-french-foreign-legion
======
Hasknewbie
It feels like the author has decided, based on superficial views, that the
Foreign Legion is uniquely a "death cult", and then forced his narrative
through the article. But it makes no sense: all elite military forces are
based on tales of hardship and sacrifices, the Legion is absolutely not unique
in that regard.

I would argue that what made it distinctive is that, for much of its history,
_anyone_ could try to join regardless of where they came from (to this day you
don't even need to speak French to apply -- you are taught the language during
training), and be accepted solely on their individual performance, and then be
given not only a new passport, but also a new legal name. To be no-one, and
then earn a new identity if you make it through, is I think quite unique to
them. And it fits with the "romantic view" mentioned in the article that is
likely to attract quite a few candidates.

------
wazoox
I used to live in Aubagne, the Legion's headquarters city. I spent quite a few
evenings smoking pot with légionnaires bragging about their war stories.

One was about as wide-shouldered as high, with huge musculous, brown arms
covered with burn scars. He told me his personal speciality was shooting a big
machine gun, without tripod, running around Rambo-style, and the burns were
from the hot barrel.

Another one proudly displayed his scarred belly: "this is when this guy
attacked me with his knife, etc, finally I broke his neck" "this is when in
Chad I received a 7.62 bullet" "this is when I was drunk and had a fight in
Libreville".

Funny guys, better have them as friends than enemies :)

~~~
cm2187
The secret to befriend a legionnaire is to do baaa (sheep sound) behind their
back.

~~~
aluhut
So what I came up: it's either because it's their mascot or about le
légionnaire Xarro, blackest of black sheep.

~~~
cm2187
Something of an long standing reputation. It's because when legionnaires are
on a mission in the desert, there aren't any women around. But there are
sheeps...

~~~
aluhut
Risky joke ;)

------
leroy_masochist
The coolest of the Legion's traditions is that its service anthem -- its
version of say, the Marines' Hymn -- is Edith Piaf's "Je Ne Regrette Rien",
which was dedicated by Piaf to the Legionnaires in Algeria at the time of its
release. They sing it in parades and as a drinking song, it's awesome.

~~~
MagnumOpus
Well, the actual anthem is "Tiens voila du budin" \- it's far older and more
acceptable.

The Piaf song is more an edgy marching song for those elements in the legion
who don't feel any loyalty to the milquetoast French civilians and reminisce
fondly about when the Legion putsched against de Gaulle in the 60s...

------
leroy_masochist
For anyone looking for a fantastic read -- both as a historical document and
as a coming-of-age tale -- check out Simon Murray's _Legionnaire_.

------
Pamar
Robert Twigger (the author) is an interesting fellow: he started as a poet but
soon developed a fascination for adventure, working as s bodyguard, explorer
and getting involved in lots of odd stuff.

I read _Angry white pyjamas_ (about his year studying Aikido in Japan's
thoughest dojo) - I am an Aikidoka myself and I think he missed something
during his practice, but he can surely write entertainingly.

~~~
nunb
yes that was a good book. very different from the aikido I have seen :) but
that was the point he was making -- about how in its the birthplace it has
evolved differently...

------
evdev
There's a weird, undefined use of "nihilism" threaded through this piece.

~~~
sctb
I read “Death-loving nihilism” as the flavor the author associates with the
legionnaires, in contrast to “... a more workaday nihilism” associated with
the Samurai. Perhaps he means that the meaninglessness of life puts the
experience of death on equal footing with all others.

------
slim
Another trivia : their official parde suit is a butcher's apron

~~~
fra
Not quite, only the Pionneers wear an apron (and a beard! and an axe!) when
they parade, and it's not a butchers apron but a workman's leather apron.

~~~
robotresearcher
sapeurs/sappers (combat engineers):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sapper#/media/File:Pionnier-
le...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sapper#/media/File:Pionnier-legion.JPG)

